# Every 3-4 clicks I get a Captcha.



## ElwoodPDowd (Aug 25, 2021)

This is quite annoying, 3-4 clicks and I have to complete a 2 page verification before I can proceed.
Click a "I am human" box, then click on 7 or 8 photos of planes/trucks.

1 time a day would be OK, but every 3-4 clicks ........ this can't be right?


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

I get it every time at login. Then not again until next login. Very annoying.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I don’t think that it’s legit. It isn’t consistent. I don’t usually log out after, say, late afternoon because after business hours is when it pops up for me. I don’t click on it and after about 30 minutes it goes away and I can log in.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Do you have any form of adblocker or cookie blocker with your browser?

Kevin


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

ElwoodPDowd said:


> This is quite annoying, 3-4 clicks and I have to complete a 2 page verification before I can proceed.
> Click a "I am human" box, then click on 7 or 8 photos of planes/trucks.
> 
> 1 time a day would be OK, but every 3-4 clicks ........ this can't be right?


That’s because you’re a known security risk and need to be dealt with. You should probably just be blocked from the platform entirely. 
And on top of that, @CatholicDad said you probably have history of porn on your device, so you’re out of here.

In seriousness, have you tried a different browser / privacy settings?


----------



## ElwoodPDowd (Aug 25, 2021)

Administrator said:


> Do you have any form of adblocker or cookie blocker with your browser?
> 
> Kevin


I'm using slimjet browser which does have an integrated adblocker.
I'll try it turned off and see if there's any difference.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Openminded said:


> I don’t think that it’s legit. It isn’t consistent. I don’t usually log out after, say, late afternoon because after business hours is when it pops up for me. I don’t click on it and after about 30 minutes it goes away and I can log in.


And to quote myself, I made the mistake of logging out a little after 7 pm last night (I know better) and wasn't able to log back in until around 10 am this morning. That’s a record Usually it’s only about 30 minutes that I deal with that.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Openminded said:


> And to quote myself, I made the mistake of logging out a little after 7 pm last night (I know better) and wasn't able to log back in until around 10 am this morning. That’s a record Usually it’s only about 30 minutes that I deal with that.


I logged out just now — usually mornings are a “safe time” to do that— and then tried to log back in and the problem popped up. It only happens on this site and I finally remembered that a poster years ago, when we had this problem more than we do now, mentioned disabling *JavaScript* long enough to log in. It worked.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

ElwoodPDowd said:


> I'm using slimjet browser which does have an integrated adblocker.
> I'll try it turned off and see if there's any difference.


Did altering the setting make any difference for you?

Kevin


----------



## ElwoodPDowd (Aug 25, 2021)

Administrator said:


> Did altering the setting make any difference for you?
> 
> Kevin


It made no difference at all!


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

ElwoodPDowd said:


> It made no difference at all!


Did you disable temporarily JavaScript to log in? That works for me (nothing else does).


----------



## ElwoodPDowd (Aug 25, 2021)

Openminded said:


> Did you disable temporarily JavaScript to log in? That works for me (nothing else does).


I never log out.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

ElwoodPDowd said:


> I never log out.


Maybe try disabling JavaScript while logged in and see if that helps.


----------

